# Endovenous Ablation Therapy - CPT 36478



## juliedaoud (Oct 10, 2012)

Good Morning, 

I am currently auditing one of our physicians claims for endovenous ablation therapy and I have a question that I hope someone with expertise in this specific area can help with. 

We have an insured who was scheduled for Endovenous Venous Therapy (CPT 36478) on the great saphenous vein and partially through the procedure the physician had to stop as the patient for whatever reason could withstand to complete the procedure.  The patient made a subsequent visit to complete the procedure and has done so. 

Is it appropriate for the physician to bill 2 separate 36478's?  I understand there are 0 post op days -- this is not the issue. 

Can anyone offer advice on this?

Thank you, 
Julie


----------

